# Vinyl Acrylic coatings



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a client who owns a chain of stores with some decent awnings that need a freshening up. My S.W. rep recommended some vinyl acrylic for the project, anyone here have any info on them?
I assume they are like anything else acrylic, and I am always down with new materials.

Bring it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nothing special about it. It's a cheap paint, usually used for production or apartments. What's the name of the product?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Nothing special about it. It's a cheap paint, usually used for production or apartments. What's the name of the product?



I don't remember off hand, the info is in my other whites.
Is it as thick as one would expect, I was figuring thicker than elastomerics.

apartments? seems an odd choice.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I like your new av btw!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks!
The old painters notepad :lol:

The reason why it is used on production and apartments is due to the cost. It's usually cheap sense the resin are cheap. You'll see more of it for interior products. It can fade easily, and it can get brittle for exterior. Even though they do make it for exterior. We used it on tract work back in the late 90's. Used it once and never went back.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

From what I have seen and read everything agrees with Ewing. It is just an older, cheaper resin. Although once, somewhere that I will NEVER be able to track down for you I did read or hear about the vinyl in the resin made it adhere much better to vinyl than other acrylic paints. Maybe that is why it was spec'd if the awnings are vinyl. Although something as flexible as an awning, I would not want to paint.

Qualifier: This is not based on personal experience or testing, just something I remember hearing once probably 5 years ago or so.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

DeanV said:


> From what I have seen and read everything agrees with Ewing. It is just an older, cheaper resin. Although once, somewhere that I will NEVER be able to track down for you I did read or hear about the vinyl in the resin made it adhere much better to vinyl than other acrylic paints. Maybe that is why it was spec'd if the awnings are vinyl. Although something as flexible as an awning, I would not want to paint.
> 
> Qualifier: This is not based on personal experience or testing, just something I remember hearing once probably 5 years ago or so.



I forgot to mention the substrate, mah bad.

The awnings are heavy canvas, that are pulled tightly over an aluminum box tube frame.
Not much flex, plenty of weather extremes expanding and contracting the frame though.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> I forgot to mention the substrate, mah bad.
> 
> The awnings are heavy canvas, that are pulled tightly over an aluminum box tube frame.
> Not much flex, plenty of weather extremes expanding and contracting the frame though.


Years ago I did some canvas awnings with a bright blue interior latex semi-gloss because that is what the paint rep. recommended. 

6 years later they still looked really good (surprised me). Then that particular bank was purchased and they tore down the awnings.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

at homeowners request I painted a lot of cloth/canvas awnings that were faded by the S florida sun....5 or 6 years later they still held up. Certainly lots of rain and sun in Boca Raton. I used A-100 on the houses and awnings. I know there are many new products on the market and some look down their noses at it, but it held up for 7-8 years for me.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You know the one thing I really don't like about any VA paints I have used is,if you get it wet after it's been painted it seems to leave water marks on the walls. Not good.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

There are paints made for this purpose you know.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> There are paints made for this purpose you know.


Feel free to list a few. 

So far I am surprised a couple already mentioned are viable! I can see how they would work, but never would have guessed it.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Feel free to list a few.
> 
> So far I am surprised a couple already mentioned are viable! I can see how they would work, but never would have guessed it.


that's what the internet and paint reps are used for, all I know is there are paints for awnings the only draw back is they tend to make an awning more opaque.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I would get in touch with an awning maintenance company and ask.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

My paint rep has gone industrial, I would like to use something more "off the shelf". 
I love A-100 and seeing it mentioned is awesome.
Contacting an awning co. is a good idea, but I understand things better that are told by fellow painters.

gonna need you to post all at once....lol, j/k.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You like A-100? Do you really like A-100? What do you pay for it?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> You like A-100? Do you really like A-100?


:laughing:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> You like A-100? Do you really like A-100? What do you pay for it?



so uh, you going to answer my question, or um, not...


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> :laughing:




another useless post to throw on the heap...7,000 + posts.


impressive.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> so uh, you going to answer my question, or um, not...


Maybe this will work. http://www.parasolinc.com/Catalog/PDF/VARIKOTE.pdf


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

http://www.parasolinc.com/dyes_paints.asp


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Painting awnings is very easy. Any premium latex paint will work. Vinyl acrylics tend to have more flexibility and less color retention. Any SW, BM or whatever latex paint will work and give better results than the original canvas, save for Sunbrella fabric. Use to paint Market Umbrellas at a Golf and Country Club with MoorGard and never had to go back becasue it lasted so darn long.


----------

